
Erlang Shen - noodle
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erlang_Shen
======
jcl
OK, now this is starting to get silly.

------
riobard
Ok, now HN is full of Erlang ... What's going on??

~~~
donaq
It's all PG's fault --> <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=512145>

------
michael_dorfman
See, that's the thing with Wikipedia-- I honestly can't tell if that page is a
parody...

~~~
hboon
It's real. The story that is. Well, the legend is real.

I give up.

------
papersmith
FYI, Tien Shinhan in Dragonball is based on him.

